

StackVM running within StackVM - pkrumins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKFjJ9m_P8Y

======
blueberry
Do I interpret it incorrectly or do you guys deliberately use VM terminology
to describe your product? When you connect to a virtual machine from a browser
you are not _launching_ a VM, neither are you _running_ any windows machines
on StackVM, you are _connecting_ to windows VMs through StackVM. Other than
that, cool demo, thanks.

~~~
pkrumins
No, not deliberately. We're just so used to these terms that even if we use
them incorrectly we know what we mean. It's like the speech engineers develop,
they know what the other engineers know even if he doesn't say it correctly or
fully.

But I'll take your critique into consideration and I'll try to use the right
terminology in the next videos not to confuse viewers.

------
johkra
Thanks for showing us how it looks. I hoped it would be more similar to the
strange loops Hofstadter showed with a TV (ex.
<http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Droste-wikipedia.jpg>), but it's still
interesting.

~~~
rottencupcakes
Given what I learnt in GEB, with the strange loops that could develop given
this infinite recursion, StackVM will likely become conscious in the near
future.

StackVM? More like Skynet.

------
altuzar
Awesome, it's like geek pr0n. So neat.

Can you load the page from a mobile or an iPad? And it's all with node.js?
Frakin superb. Good luck.

~~~
pkrumins
I am sure you can, there is nothing that would prevent it. We don't use flash
to display the content so it should work from iPad.

I don't have a mobile or iPad so I can't test it but it should work. We'll
test it on these devices later.

------
tomstuart
Thanks for making my wish come true!

~~~
pkrumins
you're welcome. :)

------
drivebyacct2
Should have waited a day or two and then posted it so you spread out your HN
coverage.

edit: Not to say that it isn't cool. It's very neat!

~~~
pkrumins
We'll have many more update videos, so I am not that worried about it.

The next video with the new UI and features will be pretty mind blowing.

I'll also start writing lots of blog posts about how stackvm works, that
should also increase coverage.

~~~
jewbacca
Minor but terribly important point: get a better microphone. And increase the
volume. These videos are the only public interface to your project right now.

Otherwise: I've been a huge fan of your writing since I discovered your blog
and I was genuinely excited to see you were starting a large-scale project (as
a business or otherwise). I would invest in you in a second if there were some
mechanism by which I modestly could. Good luck.

~~~
pkrumins
Thanks for the tips. Gonna get myself a better one.

Btw, you're only the 2nd person who tells me the videos are quiet, but as I
listen to them, the sound levels are ok.

~~~
blueberry
+1 quiet. You might have really good speakers. Always safer to make the videos
louder, the user can always tune it down but can't tune it up beyond his/her
speaker's capability.

------
leif

        downvote machine initializing...
    

<http://filmsmell.com/wp-content/uploads/xzibit-2974.jpg>

~~~
jolan
at least link to a funny one.

<http://i.imgur.com/QMSbf.jpg>

